# skid steer, plow trucks and sander available westchester,putnam and fairfield county



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

2 skid steer loaders

3 plow trucks

1 plow w/ sander

available for sub contracting

mike's outdoor services llc
brewster ny 
24hr 
914-424-8437
[email protected]
Licensed/Insured
Westchester
WC-20735-HO8
Putnam
PC3192-A


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

2 skid steer loaders

3 plow trucks

1 plow w/ sander

available for sub contracting

mike's outdoor services llc
brewster ny 
24hr 
914-424-8437
[email protected]
Licensed/Insured
Westchester
WC-20735-HO8
Putnam
PC3192-A
______________


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

more snow again


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

plenty of salt and sand ready for the next snow ice storm


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

1 skid steer loaders

3 plow trucks

1 plow w/ sander

available for sub contracting

mike's outdoor services llc
brewster ny 
24hr 
914-424-8437
[email protected]
Licensed/Insured
Westchester
WC-20735-HO8
Putnam
PC3192-A


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

A little snow to day?


----------

